# Amazon drones



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Been on the radio news most of yesterday, heard about it a while ago, looks like it's going to happen, I honestly don't see it lasting very long, in some areas they WILL go missing, how long before terrorists start using similar tech (if not already) how long before a nosy dog gets its nose cut off, or worse a child gets hurt.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-36887325


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Tis called progress kev, surely you remember your early days walking with the red flag  
Now look at the roads. 

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Red_flag_traffic_laws

Terry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

dghr272 said:


> Tis called progress kev, surely you remember your early days walking with the red flag
> Now look at the roads.
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Red_flag_traffic_laws
> ...


Arse :roll: yeah and look what happened, how many killed on the road since they sacked the poor bloke, what about his wife and kids.

I honestly think it's little more than a gimmick, but a lot of publicity though.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi Kev,

You are notified of the exact time of delivery, you then put a landing sheet on the ground where you want the delivery. The drone lands on the sheet and delivers the parcel. The drone won't land unless there is a landing sheet on the ground and you have accepted your delivery time i.e. a few minutes before it lands. There is no chance of it landing unintentially, no injuries.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Drew said:


> Hi Kev,
> 
> You are notified of the exact time of delivery, you then put a landing sheet on the ground where you want the delivery. The drone lands on the sheet and delivers the parcel. The drone won't land unless there is a landing sheet on the ground and you have accepted your delivery time i.e. a few minutes before it lands. There is no chance of it landing unintentially, no injuries.


Yes it said all that on the news yesterday, but tech can and frequently does go wrong, the controllers also look after multiple drones too, on Amazon wages.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

How many miscreants are there around who are like I was in my errant youth?? 8-O

The temptation of having a go at them with the 12 bore would have been irresistible!! :grin2:

It will happen.

Dave :smile2:


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> The temptation of having a go at them with the 12 bore would have been irresistible!! :grin2:
> 
> It will happen.
> 
> Dave :smile2:


I've already made enquiries about some pigeon shooting in a field just across from the Amazon warehouse Dave, It'll be a lot easier than keep kidnapping the postman, he's getting fed up with it. :wink2:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I like to give it a sporting chance, just use a .22 much more fun >>

cabby


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Kids with catapults are absolutely guaranteed to find a new fun pastime. There will be pebbles falling like hail every time there's a delivery.

The daft sods who come up with these ideas seem to have no concept of reality - or they were such pathetic wimps as kids that they never got beyond playing with dollies!!

Just think of it - clay pigeon shooting without the need to throw the clays!!

Dave


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

With a mystery prize if you down one. 

Honestly your honour I thought it was an isis drone and I was defending our freedom ! 

Davy


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Far too many things to go wrong in my view, clothes lines, kites, power lines, oiks with catapults, worse oiks with an air rifle. 

If it does ever get adopted you will need to purchase a "landing mat" (at a cost of?????) besides they already offer "Prime" which is next day delivery, if you cannot wait that long, or fail to be organised enough to order the day before should you really be allowed out unaccompanied?.

Andy


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Who are you calling an oik!!!!

Just ordered new elastic for my catty. If the b'stards start buzzing over me I'll be getting in some target practice!! :wink2::grin2:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I bet the consequences for bringing one down will be drastic. It'll be interfering with an aircraft or piriacy or the like I expect.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

But how will they know who shot it down *IF* it doesn't have a camera - as they swear it won't???


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

They'll have read your posts I expect.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

erneboy said:


> I bet the consequences for bringing one down will be drastic. It'll be interfering with an aircraft or piriacy or the like I expect.


I don't suppose the gang of scraggy necked kids at the end of the street armed with catapults and air rifles will be too worried about air piracy charges. :wink2:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

It'll be fun when they decide they can't use them to deliver to some neighbourhoods, won't it?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Zebedee said:


> Who are you calling an oik!!!!
> 
> Just ordered new elastic for my catty. If the b'stards start buzzing over me I'll be getting in some target practice!! :wink2::grin2:


As a veteran "Oik" this was my first thoughts. It would be like lucky dip. You shoot it down and you never know what your going to get. It will be more fun than shooting the kids snowmen out in the field behind our house at Chrismas with an air rifle.

I used to make my own catapults when I was a kid. I had a very strong right arm  and was the only oik that could pull back quarter inch black square elastic. You could have brought an aircraft down with it it was that lethal. 

It was the only useful thing my father (a Head master and chairman of the board of head teachers  ) taught me to make.


----------

